# Teaching Physician Guidelines



## amsmith (Jun 9, 2010)

We have a "chief" resident starting soon that is here with a J1 Visa.  Does anyone know what the documentation guidelines are?  Are they the same as a traditional resident requiring an attending to sign off?  Do they have their own billing privledges?


----------

